# Assistance understanding nutes



## Endlesslyonline (Feb 29, 2016)

*I dont*understand nutes. my new grow is a perlite*hempy (second attempt) so i will be giving feedings*the whole time. So i have a soluble nute which is 6:1:3 for veg and one that is 2:4:2 for*flower. My previous grow started slow in the hempy, until the roots hi the res, about the*same time i started 1/8 feeding of the 6:1:3 and when she grew a bit, 2/8 , 1/4,*1/2 until i got to full, plant loved it ... up to a point, then stunted again. I figured she was*not getting enough nutes? so now my question is, can i double the dose of nutes? (two*scoops instead of one?) or must i buy stronger*nutes?*

Lastly, and this might be a *very* stupid question. If i scoop 1 scoop of nutes,*and add it to a 5Litre water bottle ... will thewhole bottle contain 6;1;3 ? or can it be*that some parts of the water has no nutes in?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 29, 2016)

:48:I can't help you as i am an organic dirt farmer, but someone will be along that can. Welcome to Marijuana passion, here smoke this...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't quite understand your question?  What nutes are you using, how much is "a scoop"?  What do the directions say to do.  If you are growing hydro, you really need a pH meter and a PPM meter.


----------



## Endlesslyonline (Mar 1, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I don't quite understand your question?  What nutes are you using, how much is "a scoop"?  What do the directions say to do.  If you are growing hydro, you really need a pH meter and a PPM meter.


Thanks for the reply. The nutes im using a local brand. Cultera multisol N 6:1:3.  Its a water soluble nutrient that states that the amount that needs to be mixed is one scoop per 5Litres of water. So im guessing that 1 scoop per 5Litres is "full strength"?

So after going from 1/8th to 1/4 to 1/2 to full. After feeding full (1 scoop) for a while, the plants looks stunted again and they actually look kinda hungry. So my question comes down to, can i exceed the scoop? Will that give them more nutes? Or should i buy other nutes with a bigger NPK?View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1456862140080.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1456862157090.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1456862187974.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1456862202156.jpg


----------



## Endlesslyonline (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry for the double post. Second hempy photo did not attach. 

The last image is the directions, which states 2 maatlepels (scoops) for 10 litres. View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1456862440070.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2016)

First, I would like you to examine your plants very carefully for pests.  This may take a magnifying glass of some kind.  Some--spider mites for instance--are very small and hard to see with the naked eye.  

Next. I would really suggest that you get some kind of ppm meter and a pH meter.  It really is important to know what concentration of nutrients you are feeding your plants.  And pH is important for nutrient uptake.  

I hesitate to recommend upping your  nutrients as we really have no idea of the concentrations.  A lot of manufacturers will tell you the approx. ppms you get when the solution is mixed as directed.  But without that, you are kind of flying blind.  Unless nutes are formulated for cannabis, the percentages of N-P-K and micronutrients might not be right for cannabis.  Just out of curiosity, what made you pick this nutrient?

Also, what are your temperatures where you are?  What are the overnight lows?  How many hours of good full sunlight are the plants getting?  Temps under 60 will slow growth and this time of year, the sun is not really very strong--these could be factors in the slower growth.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree with either thrip or mites starting...yikes, i hope not. get yourself a loupe. this is the one I love. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQAANDS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## zem (Mar 2, 2016)

Is that a hydro fert or a soil fert? in perlite you need a hydroponic fertilizer, make sure that it is so


----------



## Endlesslyonline (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. Will check for parasites. And i dont think its hydro nutes. I think it's soil nutes, does that make a difference? Im from south africa. So big (well known) brands are not always available here


----------



## Endlesslyonline (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh and what on the plant inidicates that you might think that i might have a parasite problem?


----------



## zem (Mar 2, 2016)

oh yeah it makes a difference, for hydro you need hydro ferts. you dont need international brands to grow weed, just that for a soilless medium like perlite, you need hydro ferts. you can look at what soilless tomato farmers use and go with that. might need some additives as you progress but you absolutely need a hydro fert IMO


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2016)

The light colored spots look like it could be the beginning of thrip.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hesi Is a MJ nutrient manufacturer. They are big with the breeders in Europe. You may be able to get them in South Africa. Also, Advanced Nutrients is worldwide, so you should be able to get them in most places. The NPK numbers are percentages or ratios of nutrient type to the whole solution (I believe that is correct) but it can be deceiving because in organic fertilizers that are bottled, the numbers can look very low because the elements are still locked into the molecular structures of the organic components. Synthetic nutrients which is what yours appears to be, will show a more easily understood percentage, but even that is more a number that is important in relation to the other 2 numbers.
That is why its so important to get nutrients that are specifically formulated for MJ OR set up and run with organic nutrients. 

Now to your question of adding 1 scoop to the water. You need to read the instructions if you can find them and make sure that you can use that properly, mixed in the water, or if it should be top-dressed on the medium and then watered in. If it is ok to mix into a solution, then is should dissolve into the solution and be equally dispersed throughout the water.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 3, 2016)

I think you are going to find that growing in just straight pearlite is going to be difficult because the pearlite will not hold much moisture and if they aren't kept in a very controlled environment, they will suffer with over-drying roots. The roots need oxygen but if they are allowed to dry too much they can dry out and die. This root death will cause the plants to stop growing. You don't want the roots to sit in water in the bottom of the pot unless you are doing hydro. But you want to keep them moist. I would recommend that for the future, you look at using coco coir or other soil-like medium.

The plants look pretty good.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice and green at least! Even the stems.


----------



## SISKO (Mar 16, 2016)

If you're doing indoor then what the hell are they doing outside to begin with??  Even if it is to take pics... no bueno. The last thing you want are pests in your room. Believe that. I got mites in my room once and only once. You should even change out your clothing before you go into the room... ESPECIALLY if you live in a rural area.  Just saying.


----------

